# Any regrets returning to live in Ireland after living in U.K. some years?



## Gypsy girl (8 Dec 2006)

Hi All,
Just wondered if any of you have had any regrets about returning? and
what difficulties if any you have experienced since arriving back.

We discussed it for a long time before finally making the move. Husband had a job to come to, one teenager at school, but after four years we are still finding it very hard financially. 
I would have thought after four years we would be more settled by now.

Thanks, would appreciate to hear your views.


----------



## Satanta (8 Dec 2006)

Gypsy girl said:


> ...but after four years we are still finding it very hard financially.


Lots of people have been living in Ireland all their lives and are struggling financially. Not sure this is an issue to do with the returning from the UK, more to do with income, both partners working, outgoings, standard of living, etc.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

You seem to be implying that you might have been better off (financially and/or otherwise?) staying in the _UK_?


----------



## Swallows (8 Dec 2006)

Hi Gypsy girl,

sorry to hear you are having difficulties. What exactly is the difference financially between here and UK? A lot depends on where you live, but I would have thought you would be better off here. Is it because you are finding the culture different to what you were used to in UK. You mention a teenager, is she/he happy at school or are you finding they are under more pressure than in UK school. All these things make a difference to getting settled. It does take a long time to get things going. I spent 38 years in London and was glad to get out, it does depend on individual circumstances though.


----------



## Northerngirl (11 Dec 2006)

Took me a long time to settle after living in UK for 10 years. Main things that come to mind, in particular, the public transport system, was used to London buses and tubes were you they arrive every few minutes, enabling you to get from one side of London to the other, unlike in Dublin were it takes a half a day to get anywhere. Was advised by HSE job I would be better off getting a car and would actually earn more money in travelling expenses, in contrast to London where public sector workers travelling to city centre are given financial incentives, ie season ticket, for using public transport and even more for using a bicycle. I therefore reluctantly got a car.
  Completely shocked by amount of road users driving with L plates, with no basic concept of rules of road. Road signs where they exist, are confusing, can think of loads of areas in city centre with no clear directions of lane you should be driving in or where exits lead of roundabouts, telepathy is a useful attribute.
Working in the health service was a massive culture shock, partciularly in certain areas which are at least 50 years behind in terms of services and resources for sick and vulnerable people. I was gobssmacked to witness the conditions these people are being 'cared for'. Unbelievable costs of health care, to see a Gp, A&E - all freee on NHS.
 Lots of other smaller things are very irritating such as banking, loosing your documents, which in ther UK are just so much more efficient and reliable. Postal service is completely hit or miss, with no Saturday service. Have been p - off at how long it has taken to post a parcel nationally, and this is something other non-Irish people have also experienced. For example,a German friend had a parcel sent from Germany in 3 days, which then took a further 2 weeks to locate from one of the sorting offices. Have found shops rude and unhelpful, partciularly when returning goods, with the insinuation you wore the item of clothing, hundreds of  questions about why its being returned, then a snotty refund. In UK, you refunded without any of this nonsense. 
If you complain about anything, especially in restaurants,people often become defensive and take it as a personal insult, without apologising.
 From talking to many non-Irish people they find the Irish phenomenon of being really friendly and of inviting your trust by making promises or agreement, then never doing it, yet laughing it off as something normal - dont know if anyone knows what I mean...At the risk of completely generalising, I've found English people take a lot longer to get to know someone, either in work or socially, this can often be seen as 'stiff uppper lip', however when they get to know and trust you, its genuine, whereas Irish people - Am going to get killed for this - are very chatty and sociable but sometimes full of complete 'blarney'.      
 However, after saying that, if you can overcome some of the above, the pros outweigh the negatives...


----------



## z107 (11 Dec 2006)

> all freee on NHS



Don't they have national insurance in the UK?

One thing that does disgust me about Ireland is that it's Second class citizens (PRSI Class 'S') do not get access to the same social welfare benefits as everyone else, even though they are paying for it.

Oh, and the UK does have that polltax/council/property tax thing.


----------



## Northerngirl (11 Dec 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Don't they have national insurance in the UK?
> 
> One thing that does disgust me about Ireland is that it's Second class citizens (PRSI Class 'S') do not get access to the same social welfare benefits as everyone else, even though they are paying for it.
> 
> Oh, and the UK does have that polltax/council/property tax thing.



Yes, in the in Ireland you pay tax and PRSI, in the Uk you pay Tax and national insurance, and free access to all health services.

In the UK you have a local council tax, depending on the area in which you live, in Ireland you have Environmental charges.


----------



## bogwarrior (11 Dec 2006)

Northerngirl said:


> At the risk of completely generalising, I've found English people take a lot longer to get to know someone, either in work or socially, this can often be seen as 'stiff uppper lip', however when they get to know and trust you, its genuine, whereas Irish people - Am going to get killed for this - are very chatty and sociable but sometimes full of complete 'blarney'.



Fair enough, up to a point but its a cultural thing really.  For whatever reason, Irish people are quite friendly to strangers but that does not mean they necessarily want a friend.  You know when you strike up conversation with a fellow Irish person when abroad (in a pub, plane or train etc) that it doesn't mean you're going to leave being best friends - you're just passing the time with someone else.  If someone from another background finds this strange, well its really their own problem.  Likewise for Irish people going to Britain and complaining that the English are snobs - they're not, they're just not as much into idle chatter as we are.  If all people in all countries were the same, the world would be a very boring place....


----------



## Guest127 (11 Dec 2006)

northerngirl: an post dont deliver parcels posted in  germany its one of the courier companies, omega express I think. they are a subsidiary of deutschepost.


----------



## Swallows (11 Dec 2006)

Northerngirl, I have to disagree with almost everything you say. People in the UK are by and large completely stressed out ( and moving out as well ) the whole system over there is at breaking point. It takes for ever to get anything done. Add to that the council tax, water rates, telecom, gas, electric, endless bills and everything increasing. Now we have the spate of trouble with the airlines, and nowhere is safe any more because of Bush and Blair. No thank you, I will quite happily take my chances here and be very happy to put up with minor inconveniences. Go out and talk to people, they will talk back, take my word for it.
I have proof, after all I did spend 38 years give or take a few days in UK.I wont be going back to all that nonsense.


----------



## Amygdala (11 Dec 2006)

People tend to vote with their feet. 1 in 10 british citizens live abroad. With 291,000 in Ireland alone.


----------



## Guest109 (11 Dec 2006)

anyone returning to nr ireland would surely get their eyes opened dramaticly, rises in housing rates ,now water rates being introduced, £2 per week to park outside your own door now comeing into force,£100 for doing your driving test plus £42
to apply for test ,and to cap it all the MOT is now applying in england scotland and wales for older cars to do the test every 2 years in the north its every year,whatever next charges for the air we breathe


----------



## lorna (12 Dec 2006)

child benefit/childrens allowance is a lot higher in ireland (4 children 750 euros or thereabouts ! wow ! )
pensions are higher and much more allowances than here in uk
council tax for a modest house in london is £1,300 and rising.
we will soon be a muslim country in uk
really not safe in london to be out at night on your own.
plentiful supply of good housing in ireland (and yes rent is quite low for what you would get in the midlands) and you can build a good house for 200,000 euros if you have land like we have (and planning got).
the irish in ireland have changed (celtic tiger and all that) but that's no harm, they needed to move on
dublin is a mini london in most ways and when i move back in 3-4 years, i will be living in midlands not dublin otherwise i might as well stay here.
there is no way i would send my daughters to secondary school here (far too dangerous now) - choice of send kids to local sec school in london = 1600 kids or send kids to school in midlands = 450 kids in local convent. which should i choose ? - i know which anyway !
personally i am looking forward to moving back after having lived here for the last 20 years. i am nearly 40, time for change, time for more space, time for me, time for other interests, time to take it easy and enjoy the fruits of our labour for the last 20 years. we will still need to work but not that much. no more expensive underground, no more stinking double decker and bendy buses, no more dog pooh on the pavements, get away from the summer smog - be able to breathe, move away from the labour government, yes its time for a change and a place back in my town.
children are excited at prospects of having ponies, hens and really whatever animals they want, land to spread their wings on and yes of course they will still continue their irish dancing, swimming lessons etc, just the same as here. i am getting boring now ! let's get that house started next year, roll on march 2007 when the brickies roll up.
and yes i am looking forward to neighbours calling in uninvited and passing a bit of time over a coffee (here you have to invite people round or they don't come) - i would like to have that spur of the moment / just passing visitor to tell me the village gossip whether it is good, bad or indifferent. why not ? its usually a bit of harmless banter.


----------



## z107 (12 Dec 2006)

> no more expensive underground


What have they done? - How much is the underground?

Dublin now reminds me of the way London was about 20 years ago. Everywhere seems to gradually be ending up the same. I bet in 50 years, you won't be able to tell the difference between Slough and Listowel, or Tallaght and Hammersmith.


----------



## Thirsty (12 Dec 2006)

I've lived and worked in a number of different countries over the years.  

Culture shock is a real issue and not to be taken lightly, the smallest issues can become major ones as you take time to adapt to the change.

The one conclusion I've come to is that at the end of the day where you live isn't half as important as being with the people you want to be with.  

Every country has good points (trains, public transport, friendly neighbours) and it's bad points (council tax, overcrowding, materialisim), but ultimately, (unless you are living in a 3rd world country of course) the only thing that really makes a difference is your family and friends.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Dec 2006)

we will soon be a muslim country in uk

dont thinks thats fair. freedom of religion is one of the brits strong points. muslim extremists are another thing altogeher and the brits appear to have their fair share. I happened to be in a muslim country ( officically secular) in october when they celebrated the end of ramadam. It was an eye opener to see people enjoying themselves without getting plastered drunk. and there was drink for sale and bars open and plenty of pubs. just not a pub culture. (Istanbul)


----------



## lorna (12 Dec 2006)

cuchulainn, have you got any muslim only swimming sessions in ireland yet ? we have. do we think we will have christian only sessions ? - i don't think so.
do we get the muslim holidays, dont think so. they get our bank holidays on top of their own.
i am all in favour of people having their rights but my couple of points above only touch the problems being faced in the UK.
i could list loads more but really can't be bothered with the aggravation. time to move on.  the brits are a soft touch but the climate does seem to be changing here.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Dec 2006)

I accept you points. wouldn't have know about the muslim only swimming sessions. the brits might want to talk to French on things like that. equal is equal. not preferential. for what its worth March 17 and July 12 are both bank holidays down the north.


----------



## Northerngirl (12 Dec 2006)

I want to empathise with Gipsygirl in the difficulties shes experiencing in adjusting to life here, by highlighting the above points for discussion.  However I dont regret for a second moving home, and as Kildrought says its being near family and friends that counts most.
Lorna, its sounds like you havent moved here yet, and are viewing Ireland through rose-tinted specs - I guarentee you will at least experience some adjustment difficulties!
I also hope you will find little support for your xenophobic and racist comments about the Muslim religion, and for your harking back to the good old days of Thatcher!!
Thatcher


----------



## Silvester (12 Dec 2006)

Northerngirl, Muslims for a start are not a race.  Being wary of muslim aggression (both violent and non-violent) is not racist.  Suggest you read up on the subject because Ireland will face the same problems Europe is facing now in the not too distant future.  Bernard Lewis, well-known historian, says Europe will be islamic within a 100 years.  I personally think it will be sooner.  If you are interested in knowing what's really going on in Europe,  read Mark Steyn 'America Alone'.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/America-Alo...f=pd_ka_1/202-5337266-2386254?ie=UTF8&s=books
or 'While Europe Slept' by Bruce Bawer 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/While-Europ...=sr_1_1/202-5337266-2386254?ie=UTF8&s=booksor 

Another good one by Melanie Phillips 'Londonistan'
http://www.amazon.co.uk/While-Europ...ef=sr_1_1/202-5337266-2386254?ie=UTF8&s=books

The main stream media keeps most of what is happening in Europe from the public.  Blogs are where you get the real story.  I live in UK, am Irish, but want my kids to go to US or Oz are they seem to be a little bit more clued in.  Europe is finished, and Ireland will not be able to stay out of it.

Tolerating the intolerant is not tolerance, but indifference, and a betrayal of your grandchildren.  Ireland is not immune.


----------



## erw fran (12 Dec 2006)

Lorna, I think your comparisons are more of a City / Country debate, the majority of British people do not live in London and although it is an amazing city, it really is quite a different living experience than that which most British people experience. Most of your points in Ireland's favour can be applied to the countryside in the UK. 
Gypsy Girl, maybe you should move back to the UK? there is no need to stick it out just because you made a decision four years ago


----------



## zayrah (14 Dec 2006)

Hi, I've just come back after 20 years over there.  I don't have any regrets but its like being in a foreign country - everyone was saying how nice it was to be 'back home'.  Back home?????  huh, its a foreign country to what I left in '86.
Now I know a lot of the changes have been for the better but some things take the biscuit -
a) 2 months trying to get to speak to someone sensible in Eircom about getting a telephone line in - usual comment 'nothing to do with me' 'no we don't have a supervisor you can speak to' 'no we don't do saturday call outs' and when totally stumped for an answer they just hang up
b) spending 20 minutes on the phone to a well known car insurance company giving them all my details and then a few days later getting a 4 page document in the post to fill in the same details manually......
c) finance companies insisting on utility bill as proof of address......... how can  a person have a utility bill if they are in rented accomodation where utilities are in someone elses name and your mobile phone is pay as you go???  then 4 weeks later casually saying they would be able to accept car insurance document....
I could go on for days.  Its the red tape and bureaucracy that makes most normal every day transactions so long winded.
Also, people say they will do somehting, ring back, organise something and then never do.
And your right, English people do take longer to get to know you and you them but then you have friends for life.  Irish people are full of sweetness and light and then stab you in the back (its happened to me already since I've been back).
Sorry this is so long but its good to get it off my chest.


----------



## Dreamerb (15 Dec 2006)

Silvester said:


> If you are interested in knowing what's really going on in Europe, read Mark Steyn 'America Alone'.
> [...]
> or 'While Europe Slept' by Bruce Bawer
> [...]
> Another good one by Melanie Phillips 'Londonistan'


All of these are appallingly bigotted right wing ranters, with apocalyptic views on Europe's future. So, since I have no intention of enriching any of them by buying their bile-soaked books, maybe you'd care to tell me what is "really going on in Europe"?



Silvester said:


> Europe is finished, and Ireland will not be able to stay out of it.


The wha'? 



Silvester said:


> Tolerating the intolerant is not tolerance, but indifference, and a betrayal of your grandchildren. Ireland is not immune.


Ah, how profound. Personally, I just can't stand intolerance.


----------



## Silvester (17 Dec 2006)

Such an 'intelligent' reply.  Wow, you've convinced me.  I've been wrong all along.


----------

